# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  3D printing a stainless steel bridge with robots, Amsterdam, Netherlands

## Airicist

Contributors:

Joris Laarman Lab

MX3D B.V.

Home page - mx3d.com/projects/mx3d-bridge

----------


## Airicist

MX3D to 3D print a steel bridge in Amsterdam

Published on Jun 11, 2015




> With our robots that can “draw” steel structures in 3D, we will print a bridge over water in the center of Amsterdam. We research and develop groundbreaking, cost-effective robotic technology with which we can 3D print beautiful, functional objects in almost any form. The ultimate test? Printing an intricate, ornate metal bridge for a special location to show what our robots and software, engineers, craftsmen and designers can do.

----------


## Airicist

MX3D Bridge Visualisation

Published on Jun 11, 2015




> With our robots that can “draw” steel structures in 3D, we will print a bridge over water in the center of Amsterdam. We research and develop groundbreaking, cost-effective robotic technology with which we can 3D print beautiful, functional objects in almost any form. The ultimate test? Printing an intricate, ornate metal bridge for a special location to show what our robots and software, engineers, craftsmen and designers can do.

----------


## Airicist

Article "MX3D gets go-ahead for 3D-printed bridge in Amsterdam"

by Stu Robarts
June 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Producing the world's first 3D-printed bridge with robots "is just the beginning"

Published on Jan 13, 2016




> The technology that startup MX3D is developing to 3D print a bridge in Amsterdam could be used to produce "endless" different structures, says Dutch designer Joris Laarman in this exclusive movie.
> 
> MX3D is a new research and development company co-founded by Laarman and Tim Geurtjens, which plans to use robots to produce the world's first functional 3D-printed steel bridge over an Amsterdam canal by 2017.
> 
> "The basics of the technology is pretty simple," Laarman explains in the movie, which was filmed at MX3D's workshop in Amsterdam. "We're using an industrial robot that is usually used in assembly lines in the car industry. We have combined this with a welding machine and our own software to have it 3D print in metal."
> 
> The six-axis robots that MX3D are adapting are able to rotate their arms along six different planes of movement. They build up structures by depositing small quantities of steel in layers.
> 
> Unlike traditional 3D printers, robots can produce much larger structures by moving across them as they print.
> ...

----------

